# STUFF NISSAN



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Just wondered if there is anyone out there that can help me put together a vote based on NISSAN support on tyres whether we support the monumental efforts of Nissan and GTROC that has been clearly demonstrated by our club and their patrons, or STUFF NISSAN. Simple's, for GTROC and NISSAN??? or STUFF NISSAN??? simple's. I will ask also you review the value of your club membership as obviously we get more than most from GTROC compared with other car clubs and their CLOSE relationship with Nissan brings us all major benifits compared with what others do :thumbsup: Keep up the great work GTROC and your partners NISSAN I'm sure i'll be first in line for your next But- Fu-k and to renew my membership if you'll have me?

God Bless you all and Thanks for a trouble free supportive year compared with some..

PS: Thank God the Motors FAB


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I guess this stems from another thread where I tried to comment on the efforts the GTROC has made. Yet you still feel it necessary to insult the Club and the people that manage it in their spare time for no reward. Clearly you have issues with the Club for reasons that are beyond our control which is both unwarrented and unfair. So please excuse me if I no longer contribute to this or the other thread as a result.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

What did I miss? What's happened?

As it goes, STUFF NISSAN for their completely clueless HPC centre staff.

PS. If you're not completely clueless HPC staff, this doesn't apply to you, so please don't take a dump in my glove box on my next service.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

OP has SERIOUS issues.

Sad, very sad.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Trev said:


> OP has SERIOUS issues.
> 
> Sad, very sad.


How right you are I do indeed have serious issues. My Tyres are at the limit and I CAN'T replace them with OEM kit as they are overpriced and MADE from unabtanium:bawling:

STUFF NISSAN


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe the power of the pen would be a better approach with some carefully worded letters to the motoring press stating the unsatisfactory situation regarding tyre availability. A brief mention of it not being an issue for the likes of Porsche might make Nissan sit up and think a bit. I think most people appreciate that the tyres will not be the cheapest but to deliberately withhold them, forcing the price up, is beyond belief. It's things like this that people will remember and may be the deciding factor as to whether they continue with the next generation R35 or get themselves a GT3. Sad but true.

Nissan, get your act together *NOW*, otherwise the latest marketing campaign belittling your German rivals is going to blow up in your face!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The club needs an R35 rep to do the job of sitting down with Nissan and explaining that this manipulation of the market is not only illegal but very short sighted.

Any volunteers?

The GTROC has a perception issue here - to those that are not in the know it appears the club does not seem to take any action regarding this malpractice, or if they do it doesnt appear to make much of a difference. Perhaps Fuggles can inform us exactly what has been discussed with NUK regarding this matter and then we can decide for ourselves whether the club has been pro-active on our behalf?

D


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> The club needs an R35 rep to do the job of sitting down with Nissan and explaining that this manipulation of the market is not only illegal but very short sighted.
> 
> Any volunteers?
> 
> ...


About 6 years ago i went to a Show at Santa Pod and Parked on the club stand. Nobody was there to great me and the turn out was pretty meagre. At the time I chose to put up a post moaning about these issues, and quite rightly was told "if you don't like it, why not do something about it"

since then i organinsed meets set up the CATDT driver training partnership, wrote for the club magazine and am now Admin on the forum.

Its all good and well saying "the club needs a Nissan GB Rep, any volunteers?" but its those people saying it that are the most passionette, and therefore the most likely candidates for the Role

We all have Day Jobs, we all have lives, but we if you really care, see if you can find the time to Chip in and help the club.

Mook


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Mook

If I didn't have both my 6 month old twins and my 1 man business to deal with, I would gladly volunteer.

If someone wants to PM me with what is involved, then I am willing to consider this further.

D


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> How right you are I do indeed have serious issues. My Tyres are at the limit and I CAN'T replace them with OEM kit as they are overpriced and MADE from unabtanium:bawling:
> 
> STUFF NISSAN


In all fairness it isnt the clubs fault and the club can hardly order nissan to sell tyres at whatever price they feel is fair. I think some people seem to believe the club is more powerful than it is, its an owners club when alls said and done . It isnt a business spending 10s of millions of pounds with nissan where they could have some sort of say in certain things. No disrespect intended to the club by me saying that


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think there are really 3 issues with Nissan:


"Variable" quality of HPC Staff
Consumable Prices
Service Intervals

1. Is absolutely in Nissan's court and they should be accountable for this, stripping offenders (e.g. Marshalls) of HPC status if they are to protect their GTR brand

2. This is tricky. I think what Nissan are saying is that they will endeavour to keep stocks of consumables but the HPC's will want to charge a worthwhile price. No-one is stopping other suppliers stocking tyres but if I were Dunlop I would be thinking to myself "How big is the market? Is it worth supplying via anyone else apart from HPCs?". Increasing sales of the car will increase demand for consumables and make it more economic for other market entrants. This will force down prices even at HPC's.

3. The service interval thing is ludicrous. If I am running fully synthetic oil it isn't going to degrade in 12 months. If I do 2 to 3k motorway miles each 6 months, I really resent being forced to have unnecessary services. Again this is wholly within Nissan's control.

I do think there is a window of opportunity here whilst the current marketing campaign is up and running to say "look Nissan sort out these problems or we will push out some highly negative press ourselves, which makes for a very interesting story".

I may have some limited capacity to get involved myself, but not to get involved in the consumable debate. This is best resolved in my view by picking a friendly supplier and a list of those of us who would commit to sourcing our tyres etc. from them to justify holding stock. It simply doesn't make sense for every Kwik Fit n the country to hold R35 compatible Dunlops or even Bridgestones when there are fewer than 500 cars nationwide. This is what keeps the price up not Nissan manipulating the market. Compare the total UK numbers of 911's against the total numbers of R35's and you have your answer why Porsche tyres are cheaper. I rather like having a more exclusive car but it comes at a cost. I am crossing my fingers that I don't get a puncture because at my current rate of mileage accrual my tyres should be good for 2 years and by that time the structural market problem would be more naturally addressed.

Finally I had exactly the same tyre problems many years ago on of all things a Fiat Cinquecento Sporting (no laughter please). At that time there was a low number of cars in the UK and no other car needs the same very small low profile tyres, so sourcing tyres was similarly difficult, as numbers rose, tyre sourcing difficulty reduced.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Maybe the power of the pen would be a better approach with some carefully worded letters to the motoring press stating the unsatisfactory situation regarding tyre availability. A brief mention of it not being an issue for the likes of Porsche might make Nissan sit up and think a bit. I think most people appreciate that the tyres will not be the cheapest but to deliberately withhold them, forcing the price up, is beyond belief. It's things like this that people will remember and may be the deciding factor as to whether they continue with the next generation R35 or get themselves a GT3. Sad but true.
> 
> Nissan, get your act together *NOW*, otherwise the latest marketing campaign belittling your German rivals is going to blow up in your face!


 True words indeed, I and a good few friends would have bought the GTR but for this tyre issue and some other concerns.
I have written to Nissan UK without reply :runaway: with respect to: Low mileage servicing, restricted Tyre purchasing and the ridiculous list of "DO NOTS" before you take delivery.
*Sorry Nissan* not for use.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

OP made me chuckle.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I you can't afford to maintain a performance car, don't buy one!!!

I learnt that at 17, that's why I own a GTST and not a £60,000 GTR.....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Trev said:


> I you can't afford to maintain a performance car, don't buy one!!!


To be fair to the OP, that's not quite the issue. What I believe he's trying to get at is the fact that the tyres were readily available through independant suppliers when the cars were new (about £1600 per set for Dunlops) but are now extremely difficult to obtain. They are infrequently available (Dunlops again) through only the HPC but there is still a considerable lead time if out of stock and a cost of £2200 fitted. OK, the HPC have to make something on the deal but Nissan appear to have aided the HPC in making money but are not helping by witholding stock.

Nissan know how many cars they've made and sold, so between themselves, Dunlop and Bridgstone, they should be able to gauge demand for the tyres. I agree that if you can't afford it, don't have it but I am prepared to pay to get the Dunlops and if I have to wait for them, I will be more than a little miffed about it.

I don't quite know what the OP thinks GTROC can do to compel Nissan to sell us all tyres exactly when we want them but it's not an argument I particularly want to get into. I'll say my bit when my car is sat on slicks and I can no longer drive it until fresh Dunlop stock arrives.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I joined the club..now wheres my complmentary R35...

As mentioned I think Nissan make the rules not the GTROC.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Trev said:


> I you can't afford to maintain a performance car, don't buy one!!!
> 
> I learnt that at 17, that's why I own a GTST and not a £60,000 GTR.....


Not sure who this directed at, but if it's me, I can well aford this car *CASH M8* but there is a principle involved for me.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Not sure who this directed at, but if it's me, I can well aford this car *CASH M8* but there is a principle involved for me.















:chuckle:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

:clap:


Boosted said:


> :chuckle:


:clap: Hope you someone to "stick it in".:nervous:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I prefer BMW drivers, I find they're the biggest tight arses going :chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Not sure who this directed at, but if it's me, I can well aford this car *CASH M8* but there is a principle involved for me.


It looks like their breeding ..


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you have a choice....

Nissan can't stop you, service at Litchfields (still warrenteed)
buy bridgstones (OEM) for £1100 fitted

Import Nissan bits from the US, still offical nissan parts, all this info is on the forum (with import duty still a 3rd cheaper)

don't moan research!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Not sure who this directed at, but if it's me, I can well aford this car *CASH M8* but there is a principle involved for me.


Yes it was.

I spent over £680 for Time Attack 18" R888 Toyo Tyres - given the fact your car is worth about 7 TIMES the amount of my car I suggest you get real and quit your whining.

Unless your all on HP and actually live beyond your means


----------



## The Madwelshman (Aug 24, 2009)

Gents,
I have read the posts on this thread and there is no use in blameing the GTROC as I am sure they have done ther upmost in bringing the possition up with Nissan UK. Let me make my possition Clear I am an EX HPC Sales Rep who was Sacked (Unfair Dissmissal) and am persewing My Ex Employer through the Courts.....As at pressset So I may come across as a Bit Bitter to the Dealer Network (Yes Very Bitter to One dealer But not the HPC Network) .... Nissan UK are trying to do a Good Job by the R35 owners and as for the Dealer Network ther are some good and some Bad as in any trade.. But I have a Background of over 15 years selling Performance cars and All of the manafactures are the same, They Talk the talk but for whatever reason they do not walk the walk.......There ARE good Dealers out ther with reps that CARE about there customers these are the people that you need to fight your case... It did not work for me but Right will provale ......If enough of you take this problem to Nissan UK they will listern and will respond to you. I have seen it with Ford in the past so speak to the right people in Nissan UK they will Help......

SG


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Isn't this issue with Dunlop and not with Nissan? Is this the Dunlop owners club? All Nissan have done is bought up all the stock to make a good margin. Well that's called supply and demand. Dunlop should make more and supply through the network but they have chosen not to.

I suggest; try Bridgestone, Yoki, Pirelli or Toyo then supply and demand will do the rest.


----------



## darkfire_uk (Sep 17, 2009)

does anybody think that if GTROC dissapeared overnight that Nissan would really give a shit....sorry but i'm a realist...

knowing about the reputation Nissan have for great aftersales service, we still choose to buy them........vote with your feet at the showroom door, only then will they consider their downfalls, nothing changes minds like money...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Trev said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> I spent over £680 for Time Attack 18" R888 Toyo Tyres - given the fact your car is worth about 7 TIMES the amount of my car I suggest you get real and quit your whining.
> 
> Unless your all on HP and actually live beyond your means


correct !..

if someone can afford to but cash (bow down to the superior god  ) a set of tyres shouldn't really be an issue..


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Put this into perspective.

Tyres cost £20,000 a set on the Bugatti Veyron SS.

STUFF BUGATTI.....FPMSL!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*STUFF nissan*

OK I'VE COOLED DOWN NOW!!!!!!

So what was i trying to say yesterday???

nissan has provided us all with suggestions that Dunlop OEM recomended tyres are the best. I've watched the feedback from others on the forum on alternatives and it all gets back to nissan were right that their suggested OEM Dunlops were the best.

OK,
nissan know the ammount of cars sold, the expected milage and the tyre wear so where is the FU_KING STOCK? at a affordable price. Now i hear the discussion on if you can't afford it dont buy it but get serious. Just because your wad is bigger than your C-CK dont make an A-SE off yourslef by telling everyone how rich you are on this forum.

We all have to budget but thats not the real problem.

We have nissan providing a motor with supposed full back up not working with THIER suppliers to ensure that THIER pride and joy was not FULLY supported in the market.

The OEM tyres are from feedback obviously the best but not AVAILABLE............... WTFRTO Why are they not well priced and available it is absolute SH-T.

Now as regards GTROC..........They said when i joined they were different than other GTR forums in that they had a real inside track to nissan. CROCK OF SH-T as i see that Europe seems to pull more strings than GTROC. Guys not saying in your spare time your not doing the best you can...........BUT where is the special relationship...............Much like UK/USA/BP me thinks.........more for member comsuption than REAL:chairshot

Do forgive me for my rant but i believe it is my right as a member to be HONEST

PS: sorry for the spelling and poor English (I'm a f-king mad JOCK)


PPS STUFF NISSAN


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

in all of this have you tried bridgestones?

there is not much in it unless you spend all of your time on the track

driven on both and its hard to tell that much


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

johnhanton57 said:


> OK I'VE COOLED DOWN NOW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now as regards GTROC..........They said when i joined they were different than other GTR forums in that they had a real inside track to nissan. CROCK OF SH-T as i see that Europe seems to pull more strings than GTROC. Guys not saying in your spare time your not doing the best you can...........BUT where is the special relationship...............Much like UK/USA/BP me thinks.........more for member comsuption than REAL:chairshot
> ...


Actually, the GTROC does have an inside track to Nissan.
I have had meals with, driven with and had beers, food and conversation with some of their finest engineers and higher management.
There is absolutely no way the GTROC can affect the tyre situation. Deep down I guess you know this to be true but frustration can lead to anger and the initial post.
Personally, I think your rant is justified. Just re-adjust the sight on your rant gun and hit Nissan square between the eyes as they are the problem.
I'm sure there are enough of you with R35s to make them see this.
Or, if Litchfield [no affiliation] are able to sort you out, use them.

As far as the Europe thing goes, anyone who drives a car knows that EVERY manufacturer knows the UK is an easy hit as we are a seperate island and the streets are paved with gold here.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

This truly is an unbeleivable thread. I did promise myself that I would not comment on 35 threads but some of you (only some ) really need to get real.

GTRs, compared to the alternatives with similar performance are incredibly cheap to buy and may I humbly suggest that possibly this is part of the problem - 
It does not follow that they are not very expensive to run. Going mucho quick has , and always will cost mucho dosh. 
Granted the Dunlop tyres are stupid money .........so dont buy them . 
And for the few that can say your driving really is good enough to be able to obviously tell the difference day in day out ON THE ROAD :bowdown1::bowdown1:: I suggest you do the following sum.

Cost of buying 2 sets of dunlops + original cost of GTR + cost of servicing for that time = still way much less than buying and running any similar performance car .

Something tells me that if the car was £80K to buy no one who bought one then would start a thread about the price of tyres.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

RSVFOUR said:


> This truly is an unbeleivable thread. I did promise myself that I would not comment on 35 threads but some of you (only some ) really need to get real.
> 
> GTRs, compared to the alternatives with similar performance are incredibly cheap to buy and may I humbly suggest that possibly this is part of the problem -
> It does not follow that they are not very expensive to run. Going mucho quick has , and always will cost mucho dosh.
> ...


There seems to be 2 issues that people have been commenting on here, one being the price the other being the availability. We all know that the car was going to be expensive on parts but most owners probably brought the car thinking that all consumables would be stock items.

Whilst the price of the Dunlops is more than they were 12 months ago I would still be prepared to pay it as I realise that spares and consumables are the way manufacturers of many things recoup costs. What I don't agree with is the poor availablity. I'm still not sure that the Bridgestones are as readily available either.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been told that the Bridgestones look better and work better in the wet so will be switching to these in a few thousand miles and have got an excellent rate from Kwik Fit who are holding these for me. Dunlops were simply too pricey and certainly not worth the extra £1500 justification. I work in Marketing and this Dunlop / Nissan practice will effect their Brands but for Nissan this will also greatly hurt their after sales experiance. You would have thought that Nissan after going to great lengths to manufacture a superb car in order to acquire new customers to their Brand's most expensive model, would simply allow this unnecessary practice to cheapen our perspective. I do feel sorry for the GTROC who are also effected by this negative and crazy rule for their members.

But I can tell you one thing, this small issue will become a fantastic selling point for Porsche, Audi, BMW and Merc when someone helps them with thier reply to the Nissan comparison advertising....can you see the new posters.....Nissan at the top of the list for the overall running costs as compared to their German counterparts.....it will happen just watch this space.....take notice Nissan Marketing...take notice....

Peace

AJ


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I agree is that dunlop tyres have turned into a rip off and with Nissans current advertising angle they rightly should expect some retaliation ( if not on a bill board then in the showrooms for sure)

And it will serve them right


(but its still a very cheap supercar)


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> OK I'VE COOLED DOWN NOW!!!!!!
> 
> So what was i trying to say yesterday???
> 
> ...


 My point was *Principle NOT "My Wad"*

Apologies for your bad spelling accepted, understandable being a mad Jock


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

JohnE90M3 said:


> My point was *Principle NOT "My Wad"*
> 
> Apologies for your bad spelling accepted, understandable being a mad Jock


Completely cool today it's raining 

Best i head off to Kwik fit and get the Bridgies on.

he ho lifes too short.:thumbsup:

RANT well and truly over FOR NOW

Peace and love to all


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

How much are these tyres in other countries? Worth looking at importing them en- masse?

Mook


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

app 400 usd a piece in states


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Trev said:


> I spent over £680 for Time Attack 18" R888 Toyo Tyres - given the fact your car is worth about 7 TIMES the amount of my car I suggest you get real and quit your whining.


 Congratulations, I'm sure you and your R888's will be very happy together.... 

The point is that the manufacturer we spent our hard earned cash with is trying to funk us with respect to the Dunlop tyres! 

£2,200 for a set is insane - oh, and for the record a 997 Turbo owner (similar performance but £100k+ car) can get a set of P-Zero Corsa's for under £1k so its **** all to do with the cost of the car...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

bazza_g said:


> The point is that the manufacturer we spent our hard earned cash with is trying to funk us with respect to the Dunlop tyres!
> 
> £2,200 for a set is insane - oh, and for the record a 997 Turbo owner (similar performance but £100k+ car) can get a set of P-Zero Corsa's for under £1k so its **** all to do with the cost of the car...


Simple, buy another tyre then!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

tomgtr said:


> app 400 usd a piece in states


Do you have a web site i can order some from????:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Completely cool today it's raining
> 
> Best i head off to Kwik fit and get the Bridgies on.
> 
> ...





I knew the Buckfast would wear off eventually :flame:







:chuckle:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Boosted said:


> I knew the Buckfast would wear off eventually :flame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prefer Four Crown or ScotsMAC


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

PMSL, this is what wiki say about scotsmac;

'Scotsmac is an alcoholic drink consisting of a blend of whisky and wine. It is sold in one litre bottles from discount supermarket stores such as Netto and Lidl across the United Kingdom. Scotsmac has a strength of 15% and retails for approximately £3.50 a bottle. Also known as "Wham's Dram", it is blended by D & L Ariano, imported and bottled by J.H. Wham & Son (Largs) Ltd.'


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

bazza_g said:


> Congratulations, I'm sure you and your R888's will be very happy together....
> 
> The point is that the manufacturer we spent our hard earned cash with is trying to funk us with respect to the Dunlop tyres!
> 
> £2,200 for a set is insane - oh, and for the record a 997 Turbo owner (similar performance but £100k+ car) can get a set of P-Zero Corsa's for under £1k so its **** all to do with the cost of the car...


 Thanks Bazza, thats my point also.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

bazza_g said:


> :The point is that the manufacturer we spent our hard earned cash with is trying to funk us with respect to the Dunlop tyres!
> 
> £2,200 for a set is insane - oh, and for the record a 997 Turbo owner (similar performance but £100k+ car) can get a set of P-Zero Corsa's for under £1k so its **** all to do with the cost of the car...


What I actually said was that the GTR is very cheap for what it is and that some (not all ) had bought it for that very reason'
And I am certain Im that everyone bitching about the dunlop tyre cost falls into this group.

So it does have to do with the cost of the car because if the car had cost £80K they would not have bought it

Just buy another make .................simples


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Plus my ex-Porsche Cup (and 930 hybrid and RS4) running Michelin PILOT Cup sports are half that price, good on the road, shite in the wet, but fandabidosy on track....:clap:.....if this helps guys


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Andiroo said:


> Plus my ex-Porsche Cup (and 930 hybrid and RS4) running Michelin PILOT Cup sports are half that price, good on the road, shite in the wet, but fandabidosy on track....:clap:.....if this helps guys


To quote myself (nice post there my friend), the RS4 Avant, heavy car like the R35 *also* ran extremely well for road/wet/track on Yoko AVS's; they have (or had) a very 'strong' sidewall in comparison to the rest -may be worth checking out

How different are the OEM tyres guys, save for runflat for the girls?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Do you have a web site i can order some from????:thumbsup:


I ordered dunlop all weathers + enkei rims half a year ago from tirerack, had them shipped to houston and took care of forwarding after there myself


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

tomgtr said:


> I ordered dunlop all weathers + enkei rims half a year ago from tirerack, had them shipped to houston and took care of forwarding after there myself


I went to their web site and see that at the moment they do not have stock. Thanks for the pointers as i'll contact them direct and get a buddy in Houston to ship them over to me.

Cheers:thumbsup:

PS anyone else want to do a group order?


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> What I actually said was that the GTR is very cheap for what it is and that some (not all ) had bought it for that very reason'
> And I am certain Im that everyone bitching about the dunlop tyre cost falls into this group.
> 
> So it does have to do with the cost of the car because if the car had cost £80K they would not have bought it
> ...


 You're being deliberately slow on the uptake right? :clap:

The 'point' is that nobody, irrespective of financial means, likes to feel they are being taken for a ride - especially by the company they have spent money with! 

If the GTR was £80k I'd still have one and still be "bitching" about £2,200 for a set of Dunlops - as its the *artificially high* price that I find unacceptable.

As you seem to believe that the more expensive a car is, the more you can get ripped off for tyres - then based on your logic a F430 Scud (£180k) owner should be 'ok' spending £6k for a set of tyres.... but no, the F430 owner pays same as the 997 Turbo owner at around £1k a set :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Whats wrong with using Pirelli or Michelin non run flats? I'm sure they were both used by the Nissan race guys at Silverstone so can't be a bad choice and they are freely available. Carry a fix kit and stick your fingers up at Dunlop. 

To be honest if I got a puncture I'd just call up the AA/RAC and get them to collect the car.


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

+1

I thought the P-Zero's were pretty good at a wet Silverstone so I'm going to try for those.

On the main rant, though I quite agree.I won't be going to the HPC to get re-shod, though, although it doesn't say much for NMGB's customer relations policy.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

:blahblah:


RSVFOUR said:


> This truly is an unbeleivable thread. I did promise myself that I would not comment on 35 threads but some of you (only some ) really need to get real.
> 
> GTRs, compared to the alternatives with similar performance are incredibly cheap to buy and may I humbly suggest that possibly this is part of the problem -
> It does not follow that they are not very expensive to run. Going mucho quick has , and always will cost mucho dosh.
> ...


Im not trying to be nasty RSVFOUR but you do talk a load of horse shit :blahblah:

I suggest you do the following sum:

no understanding of the subject + the urge to post x the promise you made yourself not to comment on 35 threads = say nothing

Im running Michelin 335/30/20 & 295/35/20 Pilot Sport PS2 and they grip fantastically unless you floor it with the wheel a quarter turned on hangar lane roundabout in which case you end up facing the cars that were once behind you :nervous:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Im running Michelin 335/30/20 & 295/35/20 Pilot Sport PS2 and they grip fantastically unless you floor it with the wheel a quarter turned on hangar lane roundabout in which case you end up facing the cars that were once behind you :nervous:


Please, please tell me you were running your in car video at the time, lol.

When are you posting the link?


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> I suggest you do the following sum:
> 
> no understanding of the subject + the urge to post x the promise you made yourself not to comment on 35 threads = say nothing


 classic web based action :thumbsup: :clap:


----------

